# Hamilton K-475



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I know it's not electric but I think it belongs here.

Up for sale on the famous web auction site.

I have been waiting for one of these to come up for sale for some time. To my mind it is the best looking Hamilton watch ever made. Not sure if it was designed by Arbib but if it wasn't, it was defiantly inspired by him.

Looks like it will sell for some horrendous money since it's already at a good price & it's innards are goosed.

Worth a look if you have never seen one before.

Beautiful.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Somebody obviously made them an offer they couldn't refuse, wish I'd thought of that.

If it was someone from here please post shots of it when you refurb it, I'd love to see it.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

FuriousPig said:


> Somebody obviously made them an offer they couldn't refuse, wish I'd thought of that.
> 
> If it was someone from here please post shots of it when you refurb it, I'd love to see it.


I asked the guy to consider an offer from me. I heard NOTHING back. I am thinking that what may have happened is that another person posted an NOS movement on ebay (which is now sold). I am thinking that the seller may have bought the movement and stopped the auction to complete the watch before selling it again. I know the seller of the movement so I'll see if he will tell me the story.


----------

